
In Praise of Asymmetry: “The Face of the Buddha” By William Epson - lermontov
https://literaryreview.co.uk/in-praise-of-asymmetry
======
isaachawley
Is this a real book review or a work of fiction or parody? I genuinely can't
tell.

~~~
theoh
It's real, but Empson's name is misspelt in the post's title.

See another review here:
[http://rupertarrowsmith.com/Arrowsmith%20-%20TLS%20Article%2...](http://rupertarrowsmith.com/Arrowsmith%20-%20TLS%20Article%20Face%20of%20the%20Buddha.pdf)

EDIT: correction, that's an article by the guy who has been preparing the text
for publication. So not quite 100% proof of authenticity.

